# Discounted Crested Butte Lift Tix



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I'm looking for a deal on Crusty Butt lift tix. I'm heading that way for New Years. Any info?

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....tix....*

...it will be tougher to get comps this year..."they" cut back the number each employee got....i bought an X-CARD last year for friends to use..it worked out to be the cheapest, fastest way to hook people up....comps were easy to find for $20 or less until last season....so, try to get one(xcard)...i think it gives you 6 days at the butte and 5 days at monarch for $260 or something....you do the math.....ps the last storm missed us....3" no more....front side will open 2morow....the goods are still lacking...but not looking to bad....i'd offer floor space but the GRISWALD FAMILY SKI VACATION is going down at my place....i'll make some laps with ya....through the DRIVE-THRU....juniorPATROL420cb....9702751890


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Found some discounts*

Thanks Milo!
Maybe I'll see you on the hill.
I found a place with 1/2 price tix. Can't really ask for much more. I miss the days they gave out vouchers everywhere. Keep your ears open, though. I'm not going to pick up my tix until the day before I leave.

Kim


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Where did you find 1/2 price butte tixs?


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I work on Buckley Air Force base and they have discount vouchers at the Rec Center.
Right now they are $24. After this weekend, they go up, but not sure of the price yet. The guy said they were usually around half price.

Kim


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....26 bucks?.....*

.....kclowe, was there a limit on how many?....i would be interested in any extras that you could bring up...with a little something for you in return....call me if need be...i will pay you cash asap for any extras!!!going to rip some groomage right now....get my cheeks flappin in the wind.....also gonna try out my new NOSE HEATER.....ps, i have always had the "open door policy''.....skiers/boaters welcome!!!!! juniorPATROL 420CB.....


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*?*

Don't know if there's a limit, but that shouldn't be a problem.
Let me see what the vouchers cost and get some details on Monday. You may need a military ID to get the tix. And they may be good for only that day or all season. I"ll find out and let you know. If it works out, I can bring you as many as you want when I come out for New Years.

Do the snow dance!!!

Kim


----------



## kevin_c (Dec 15, 2008)

you can get 2 for one tickets when you buy a 12 pack of coors in gunnison


----------

